# Lehmann Toytrain "Otto", ever sold in the US?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All

Was the European outline Lehmann Toytrain steam loco (sometime known as Otto in its green form) officially sold in the US?

I have seen the US version and Porters, but not this model.

Thanks-


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Lehmann Toytrain "Otto", ever sold in the US?*

Yes the Otto was sold as part of the last year of the Toytrain line but it was just before EPL did the big firework. I remember seeing these at a local shop and on ebay for a while, then at the Marshalls fire sale, I only picked up the two Porters at the time buit they definelty were sold over here.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Lehmann Toytrain "Otto", ever sold in the US?*

You mean the 'cow' loco that my wife has on the shelf in her office?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Lehmann Toytrain "Otto", ever sold in the US?*

No Pete, the Otto was VERY European outline, the Cowtrain was a repaint of the non-tank American profile Toytrain starter set locomotive. there were 3 steam engines part of the Toytrain lineup, the saddletanker Porter, the non-tank Starterset engine, and the european Otto that was in a few of the starter sets, there was also a very chunky Playmobile type diesel engine. 










OTTO










Saddletanke Porter (Tis his-self's)










Starter set










Chunky Dismal


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

*RE: Lehmann Toytrain "Otto", ever sold in the US?*

I'm shure iv'e seen the euro tank otto in the 'cow' black and white scheme. 
It was just the loco in a box on evil bay. 

Andrew


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: Lehmann Toytrain "Otto", ever sold in the US?*

i purchased the dark green DB version 125th anniv toy trains set-in the US 

forest green, no "otto" on cab, "DB" logo -color matches 3019 post van identically- 

has black chassis and red wheels and buffers, 125th sticker on steam dome -came with yellow DB shorty euro gon and red DB shorty toy trains coach, lgb bear, track and tranny-150 new-nice set in its own right, cheaper packaging than the stainz starters 
-great for a very very small child-or a very old one! simple, bullet proof, has interesting coal bunker at rear with black coal insert on top of bunker-pulls just about as well as a stainz with no traction tire (i speculate of course) 

i like the otto-compared with my real LGB porters with decoders -it runs much faster, faster than a stainz, has no constant lighting and no smoke- 

im having fits on how to mod the engine-cant quite see it in my mind-but im thinking a saddle tank and smoke box front similar to the Fort Wilderness engine i love so much 

very heavy and good runner if slightly more noise from the gears than the last LGB porter (22177??decoder version) and stainz 

-tamed effectively but not comletely with teflon grease-works better than lgb grease in this particular application for some reason


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I'm looking at my grandaughter driving her ORANGE 'Otto' while I write this.

Bought a green version too, out of a starter set, for the equivalent of $75 - runs a treat AND has a light at the front AND smoke, too.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Lehmann Toytrain "Otto", ever sold in the US?*

Ah, a two Otto family.....


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Given TAC's experience in large scale I figured he Otto know better.....


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That's 'offal'.... [grone]

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Lehmann Toytrain "Otto", ever sold in the US?*

TAC should know an offal lot about Ottos then?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Lehmann Toytrain "Otto", ever sold in the US?*

Puns aside, it appears I will need to get one of these out of Europa as I have had no luck looking here.


----------



## EX-LGB-SALES-REP (Aug 31, 2010)

I know that the OTTO loco was sold in Canada, however I'm not sure if it was sold in the USA. As a matter of fact I will be listing a STEAM OTTO on eBay within the next week or so. It runs great...but the front headling has snapped off and is missing.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I ended up buying one off of eBay January of this year. For assorted reasons, I should not have bought it, but thanks for your offer tho!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By EX-LGB-SALES-REP on 31 Aug 2010 01:01 PM 
I know that the OTTO loco was sold in Canada, however I'm not sure if it was sold in the USA. As a matter of fact I will be listing a STEAM OTTO on eBay within the next week or so. It runs great...but the front headling has snapped off and is missing.



Yes it most definitly was sold here in the US, at least out here on the left coast. Please see my above posts #2. At the time I wish I had picked up the ones I saw on firesale at Marshall's. the thing is that these came out right before LGB sent the whole Toytrain line into liqidation so they were only on the shelves for a few months, not long enough to become a real part of the lineup like the saddletanker did.










another OTTO


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There were many toytrain locos as follows: 

Anna, Rusty, Daisy, Helena, Casey, Curley, Short Island, Santa North pole, Rocky Xmas, 125 Anniversary, Disney in red/green, Disney Mountain set, OHO, Columbus, Atlas all red, red and black Atlas, Otto, Peanuts, Circus, and the infamous cow paint scheme. Many of these were only sold in sets. 

Plus there were some diesels and the cargo train. 

Basic steam engine models were 92078 (cow not shown above), 92079 Side opening for engineer (Otto), and 92377 Curly (same as 22771 brown porter with MTS or Mystic 2004 loco).


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Like I noted earlier, I've got one in perfect condition that was taken from a set last year.....if anyone is really interested in taking it off me, I'm sure we could come to a mutually agreeable arrangement. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Suporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah tac, did not realize with your comments above you were looking to sell. Shame, as yours would be a good deal, but no need for two for me. Thanks however!


----------

